# Immature puppy



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Yesterday we took Phoenix to his first champ show. It was a breed club show. 

Before going into the ring I took him out for a quick wee and someone asked how old he was I replied he was 6 1/2 months. The woman commented that he was very immature and puppyish.

Now to me a puppy should look like a puppy I don't want a puppy that looks like an adult dog. A lot of the other pups in his class were a lot taller than him but were leggy and skinny. Phoenix is well filled and his chest has started to drop.

What do you think someone took this photo a few weeks ago just before he was 6 months..


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

more importantly, what did the judge think of him?


----------



## Pezant (Jul 6, 2012)

Well, of COURSE a six month old puppy should look puppyish - he's a puppy! I think Phoenix looks lovely.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Wiz201 said:


> more importantly, what did the judge think of him?


Not a lot  He went for pups that were a lot bigger than Phoenix. 1st was a puppy 6 days older and 2nd a puppy 2 days younger but both to me were rather too tall both a good couple of inches taller than him. I was hopefully a sthe judge said he was pulling 5 but not in any order he had pulled in 3 and there was only Phoenix and another left for him to get to in the line but he turned and went to others that he had already past by.

Just as important was the fact Phoenix for once managed to behave himself. He stood nicely for a change I normally threaten to glue his paws to the floor as he can not stand still. He also moved nicely and calmly without bouncing and crabbing which he does tend to do. I did notice several spectators look into the catalogues after he went round.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

It does sound as though the Judge maybe found him a little immature.

I would just make a note and not go under that particular Judge again.

Was he a Breed Specialist?


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Yes he was he was a breed specialist it was a breed club champ show and they tend to only have the specialist judges judging at them.

To be honest the ones he placed 1st and 2nd looked to me to be far more immature than Phoenix they were both all leg and no body and both quite long in the body for a dog but I suppose you pay for the judges opinion of your dog and this particular judge didn't like him. Also although the winner was a black brindle he was a particolour so a lot of white on him all the others he placed were a lot paler Phoenix was the only solid black brindle there and I do know his colouring is not to everyones taste. A lot of people do not like the very dark black brindles.


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

At 6 months old he's going to immature, he's a puppy! Inca is the same, she is a slow maturer which you would expect from her breeding as her sire and her dam's side are very long to mature (especially her dams side) and from my limited experience and from talking to people in my breed it's better for a dog to take time to mature than to be done at 6 months because that pup is still going to grow. I think Phoenix is lovely, I love the dark brindles and like you said people did notice him in the ring i'm sure with time he will be lovely


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

We are taking Phoenix to Midland Counties on friday. The judge apparently is American who has lived in the UK for a while. American whippets tend to be a bit bigger than UK whippets but she has been living her for a while so she could pick anything.


----------

